# is Xda site down?



## Siresh (Aug 18, 2011)

Well is it?

Sent from my LG-P999 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

No & wrong section


----------



## Siresh (Aug 18, 2011)

Where would this go?

Sent from my LG-P999 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

Off topic. Moved


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

Nosir. This may be of interest though: http://isitup.org/


----------

